
PostgreSQL at 20TB and Beyond: Analytics at a Massive Scale - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgcJnurVFag
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/88hsld/postgre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/88hsld/postgresql_at_20tb_and_beyond_analytics_at_a/)

